# RAID1 on HPT370 possible?

## camt

I see lots of people having success with RAID0 on the HPT370.  I would like to run (and even boot off of) a RAID1 array on the HPT370.  Is this supported in the current kernel?  I have not had any luck so far.  Any tips?

-- Cameron

EDIT: Fixed the missing question mark in the subject.  :Smile: Last edited by camt on Wed Jun 19, 2002 3:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## delta407

The Highpoint controller handles the RAID stuff; yeah, you should be able to use RAID 1 (assuming you have HPT370 working anyway).

----------

## camt

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> The Highpoint controller handles the RAID stuff; yeah, you should be able to use RAID 1 (assuming you have HPT370 working anyway).

 

When I was booting off some other distro bootdisks (Slackware 8.1RC3) the hptraid module was looking for arrays and found none, and said it only supports RAID0 (I had a RAID1 array set up in HPT BIOS).  Just wondering if anyone had actually, successfully set up RAID1 on the HPT370. 

-- Cameron

----------

## delta407

Hmmm... I dunno, I've never used a Highpoint controller under Linux.  :Smile: 

----------

## rommel

this may or may not help but over at amdmb.com in the linux forum there is a thread on how to set up the promise in linux using the raid1 config...it might give you some insight on how to go about setting your highpoint up....should be fairly similar i would think

----------

## syadnom

the ide "raid" controllers are really only extra IDE connectors with a handy bios that allows WINDOWS machines to boot off of an array, they dont offer hardly ANY performance advantage from just software raid.  I would suggest making a small boot partition for your kernel and use software RAID with linux..... you will have ZERO problems this route compared to the HPT370...

i ran into a lot of problems trying to use my hpt370 in raid1, though raid0 would function correctly.  i now have five drives, two seperate raid0 sets on the HPT370 and a single 20G on the pri controller on the mobo, i just run a 128MB /boot and a 19GB /home on the 20G and have a software raid1 accross the two raid0 sets giving me raid0+1.

----------

## delta407

 *syadnom wrote:*   

> the ide "raid" controllers are really only extra IDE connectors with a handy bios that allows WINDOWS machines to boot off of an array, they dont offer hardly ANY performance advantage from just software raid.

 

Don't make broad, sweeping statements like this. Several companies offer IDE RAID arrays that are not just extra controllers; many even take a bunch of IDE drives and connect them to the computer via SCSI.

Of course, I've had many problems getting a Highpoint controller to work under Windows, but...

----------

## syadnom

i can appreciate the correction made by delta407, 

please excuse the excesively broad comment on IDE RAID.

what i was shooting for was the HighPoint and Promise IDE RAID cards that you can pick up for under a fifty bucks or so...  

their are some very nice FULLY controlled IDE RAID systems that work nicely and have either a SCSI/USB2/Firewire/or proprietary controller and use very little CPU power, mostly using an onboard processor that handles io tasks for the array..

but these do come at a premium price usually out of the budget of the average consumer.

----------

## zypher

look for the highpoint website.

Their modules are binary and for specific kernels only.

Last week I installed a server with two 80gig driver as  a raid1 pair.

Set up the raid in hp's bios.

Had to use rh7.2 (shiver), but it worked (k 2.4.7).

Maybe kernel-support will be available in the 2.5.x sieries.

For now only raid0 is supported.

----------

## camt

That's the information I was looking for.

Hopefully they will get something going in 2.5.x, but a quick scan of the changelogs didn't reveal anything exciting in terms of the HPT370.  :Sad: 

I will stick with software RAID for now.

Thanks.

----------

